# Are there ports for the latest GLib and GTK+?



## ekd123 (Aug 12, 2012)

As my previous post said, my development heavily depends on the latest GTK+ but I failed to compile the latest GLib.

Somebody said I should take a look at what the port does. So.. I just edited Makefile to see how it works :\ Okay it failed again!

If this problem is not solved my development will not start again... Anybody helps?


----------



## ericbsd (Aug 12, 2012)

Do you have update your port and also what is the version you need. The latest Glib is 2.28.8_4 in FreeBSD ports. If you want the last Glib you will need to fetch the development ports from FreeBSD Gnome. With the marcusmerge script.


----------



## ekd123 (Aug 16, 2012)

ericturgeon said:
			
		

> Do you have update your port and also what is the version you need. The latest Glib is 2.28.8_4 in FreeBSD ports. If you want the last Glib you will need to fetch the development ports from FreeBSD Gnome. With the marcusmerge script.



Actually I'm using GLib from marcuscom. It's still older than what GTK+ 3.5.6 needs.


----------

